# Waxing Options



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I know there are many waxes on the market specifically designed for fiberglass and boats and or campers. After looking at our 28KRS (30' advertised) and seeing it's 10 feet tall...I think 60 feet of trailer not counting the front or back or height is A LOT of trailer to wax by hand. My question is this, Is there a spray on wax that can be attached to a garden hose? and if not, is there any other options other than bringing it to a detail service or busting my butt on the weekend after working all week? Thanks in advance.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I just use Armor All on mine. It blocks UV rays and makes water bead like wax. All you have to do is spray and wipe and you are done.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

They make a spray on wipe off wax. Thats what i used this year---it doesn't last as long though it is easier to put on. I did our TT in about 15 mins.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I use a quality synthetic and an orbital buffer only takes a couple of hours to wash and wax and it lasts all year. A quality synthetic may take a little longer to apply but it last much longer so I spend less time in a year. During the year I use a long handled soft-headed brush to wash.

Jared


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I do mine by hand and it really doesn't bother me doing it
Plus that way DW won't bother me with something else









Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I've been using NuFinish Car Wax maybe a couple times a year. In between, I use "couch potato" wax....the wax in the soap stuff. I don't think the "couch potato" wax would be good enough by itself, but it seems to allow me to go longer between real wax jobs. Plus, I use it on the roof to give it a little protection.

Bob


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Plus, I use it on the roof to give it a little protection.
> 
> Bob


On the roof and the leading side I use 303 protectant. After that everythng just wipes off.

Jared


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Protect All! Try it you will thank me. It is far easier to apply than traditional waxes. I recently did a test with protect all and Turtle wax's top of the line product. The protect all lasted longer, did not attract nearly as much dust overtime and is not a paste so you can get it in cacks and crevices without the build up. Also you can use it on just about everything like plastics without leaving the white residue. My Father has used this stuff for years and I am now finally convinced as well. He has a 1990 Ford with the original paint that is kept outside all of the time in California, the paint still looks brand new!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I do mine by hand and it really doesn't bother me doing it
> Plus that way DW won't bother me with something else
> 
> 
> ...


All hail Don. The brilliant one.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Plus, I use it on the roof to give it a little protection.
> 
> Bob


On the roof and the leading side I use 303 protectant. After that everythng just wipes off.

Jared
[/quote]

303 rocks!


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Protect All! Try it you will thank me. It is far easier to apply than traditional waxes. I recently did a test with protect all and Turtle wax's top of the line product. The protect all lasted longer, did not attract nearly as much dust overtime and is not a paste so you can get it in cacks and crevices without the build up. Also you can use it on just about everything like plastics without leaving the white residue. My Father has used this stuff for years and I am now finally convinced as well. He has a 1990 Ford with the original paint that is kept outside all of the time in California, the paint still looks brand new!


I second the ProtectAll vote. You can use it on everything (including the windows) and is really easy to use. WallyWorld or CampingWorld carries it, and the 16oz. spray bottle will last long enough to do your whole trailer and the TV as well. I love that stuff.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I just spent the day doing the trailer with Protect All. Wipe it on, and immediately wipe it off. Doesn't get any easier than that. Does a nice job too.

HOWEVER - we love the big, spacious TT while camping - BUT, I think from now on the TT belongs to DW. I'll probably be laid up for a week.























Time to hobble off to bed. Goodnight everyone. You may not hear from me for a few days.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Protect All for us too. I can do the entire 26RS in about 2.5 hours. We do it twice a year.

Ed


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I see a few Protect All products and was wondering if someone can tell me....Which of these is the one that you are using? Thanks again in advance...

*Option A​
Option B​**​*


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I see a few Protect All products and was wondering if someone can tell me....Which of these is the one that you are using? Thanks again in advance...
> 
> *Option A​
> Option B​**​*


B


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I see a few Protect All products and was wondering if someone can tell me....Which of these is the one that you are using? Thanks again in advance...
> 
> *Option A​
> Option B​**​*


I have a gallon of option B.

Scott


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

B works great for me


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks again, I am going out today to see if I can find it, if not I will have it delivered (with a case of beer to make sure the job gets done correctly) lol Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

"B"

Best place to get info on their products is at http://www.protectall.com/

The particular product I use is http://www.protectall.com/pawaxlg.htm

Ed


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Not that you need any more responses but I am a faithful option b user as well.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm in the Hoot Bob camp. Did mine trailer Saturday afternoon with Meguiar's by hand.

Then again I have a 21RS.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and here I was thinking this Post belonged in the Women's RV Corner


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Another ProtectAll Option B user here. I just did mine for the first time recently so can't compare to other brands.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK it looks like b is the answer. How much does it take to do the camper 1 time. !6 oz, 32 oz, 1 gallon?


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

303 Protectant is the only thing I use. It works great. I use it on top, sides and on tires....


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Protect All. For the time and cost we are very happy with the overall results.

Rick



sleecjr said:


> OK it looks like b is the answer. How much does it take to do the camper 1 time. !6 oz, 32 oz, 1 gallon?


A little over a pint to do a 27RLS.

Rick


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think I will try the protectall sounds like a great product. I'm interested in the 303 but not sure what it is. Is it just for the rubber stuff?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I think I will try the protectall sounds like a great product. I'm interested in the 303 but not sure what it is. Is it just for the rubber stuff?


Its like armor all with sunscreen
303 stuff


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I think I will try the protectall sounds like a great product. I'm interested in the 303 but not sure what it is. Is it just for the rubber stuff?


Its like armor all with sunscreen
303 stuff
[/quote]

Thanks for the link, I will be buying some soon.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I see a few Protect All products and was wondering if someone can tell me....Which of these is the one that you are using? Thanks again in advance...
> 
> *Option A​
> Option B​**​*


How about: Option C

Watching the neighbor with a $20 bill hanging out of her pocket, wax on, wax off, from my lawn chair that has been strategically placed very close to the cooler


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Have used option B for 5 years.

Wash and wax the TT twice a year. Once at the beginning of the season and once before I put it away.

Wax on and wax off very easy. Don't even let it fully dry. I do a 4 foot square section and then just wipe off.

Good stuff!

Option C sound good unless you have seen my neighbor


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

You're supposed to wax these trailers?









I thought I read (in the manual) that the manufacturer advised against using high pressure washers and orbital buffers?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wash by hand with sponge or brush, normal water pressure. Wax by hand


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

What John said.


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

fspieg said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I see a few Protect All products and was wondering if someone can tell me....Which of these is the one that you are using? Thanks again in advance...
> 
> *Option A​
> Option B​**​*


B








[/quote]

We use the OPTION B and it works great, as everyone that uses it can verify. Use this stuff and you can use the time you save to down a few cool ones









Have fun the season to roll is on the way.

Don
,


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> I've been using NuFinish Car Wax maybe a couple times a year. In between, I use "couch potato" wax....the wax in the soap stuff. I don't think the "couch potato" wax would be good enough by itself, but it seems to allow me to go longer between real wax jobs. Plus, I use it on the roof to give it a little protection.
> 
> Bob


Agree! I use NuFinish too and it does an excellent job keeping the unit clean and shiny.


----------

